# Irvine?



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

Anyone know if the Irvine warehouse is still open for Flex blocks? I used to see and take a lot of offer blocks out of there but nothing for a few weeks now. Chino, too, come to think of it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Yup.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

This is typically the slow time of the year. Go find something else to do for the next 2-3 months.


----------

